# Question about buying a used trailer.



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I am looking at a trailer now that has been sitting unused for some time. There are no plates on the trailer. Is it towable back to my house as is (w/ bill of sale) or does the seller need to get the plates on it before I even consider buying it?It is a small light trailer for a 12' boat.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Your need to get 30 day tags. Tow it to certified scales to get a weight slip. Then go to BMV to get plates. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks... all new to me first time dealing with this.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Just had to get tags for a trailer I bought. Go to the BMV and get a weight slip, take that with you to a certified scale and they will know how to fill it out. Once it is done just take that slip to the BMV and they will register the trailer and give you tags.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks is there a list of certified scales or does the BMV let you know? I guess my fear here is towing it without anything on it on my way to the BMV and getting pulled over.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I went to a cement mixing/gravel facility and also a farm fertilizer place which both had certified scales. Get it weighed then take the slip to bmv.

I've towed my flat trailer a few times without tags but usually drove the back roads.

On the side note,since it's been sitting a few years,I'd check the bearings,seal,and replace/repack them. I'd hate to have a hub issue on the road.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/divs/weights/WMSearchIndex.aspx?type=vs

Recently needed a trailer weighed and found this...

Click the link, enter your county and hit search. It'll list all certified scales in your area.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Great thanks!!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

A cool Ohio law also is if you are traveling less that 10 miles one way to your destination from your residence you don't needs plates at all. I used to run the river only and the ramp is less that a mile from my house so i didn't buy plates for years, but now I run Erie so off to the BMV. Junk yards also usually have certifie scales, but the local feed store might have a scale. If the business sells products by the pound they must have a certified scale but they do not have to weigh your trailer either, go in and ask first. My local fertilzer place and Junkyard both charge $5 to fill out your card from the BMV. They are nice folks


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Change the tires also may look good but could be dry rotted!!!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Actually one more question about this I have been on the fence on this trailer that is a block away from my work. It is perfect for the boat but, hasn't been used for about 5-7yrs. The owner is an older gentleman in his 80's I would imagine. He took good care of it and had the tires jacked off the ground and the trailer heavily and tightly tarped so no sunlight got to it. The reason I am on the fence is because of the amount of time that it sat. I don't want issues that might make this harder than it should be. The wheels spin freely and smoothly have full treads(were new when he last towed with it) with no noise when spunthey have air still and are tight with no obvious play back and forth. is there anything else I should be looking for? testing out etc. He is a nice guy real confident about the trailer but the timeframe scares me a bit.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

TIME ,IS A KILLER IN LIFE, yep the tires look new but they are dry rotted, it might make it to your house but don,t press your luck ,even covered they rot. some places will look at a pic of the trailer and guess the wiegh, and fill out the slip. just another tax thing for our state.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd pull the trigger if the price was right!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

BMV told me it is illegal to put the trailer without a license period! So it's a gamble to take it home without a plate.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some one at BMV needs a class 101 on the law ten miles, is ok,


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Back in the 90's I got a ticket when pulling my trailer to get it weighed. Went to court and the judge said that I should of got a 30 day tag. I told him the state wouldn't issue a 30 day for a trailer. He sent the bailiff to check it out, bailiff came back and said I was correct. Judge asked me how was I supposed to get the plate without a weight slip, without driving illegally. I said, that's my point your honor! He found me innocent!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

The 10 mile law is a real law, not kidding. You are allowed to travel 10 miles one way to your destination without plates. Call the Eastliverpool DMV, those folks know their stuff and could probably tell you the exact law number it is, probably somthing like 123.456 of the revised code, somthing something.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Providing the lights and wiring is in good shape, if it were me and I bought the trailer, I'd pull it home, clean and repack the bearings, purchase new tires for it and call it a day. 

Doing the above, you'll most likely have about $75-$100 more in the trailer with new wheel seals and tires then the initial investment but you don't have to worry about it.

If I could get a deal on new tires and rims and didn't have a spare, I may go that route and keep the old ones for spares.

If I didn't do the tires, I'd still do the bearings on a used trailer regardless.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Providing the lights and wiring is in good shape, if it were me and I bought the trailer, I'd pull it home, clean and repack the bearings, purchase new tires for it and call it a day.
> 
> Doing the above, you'll most likely have about $75-$100 more in the trailer with new wheel seals and tires then the initial investment but you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Agree all around.


----------

